# Woofer  gemini 15 pulgadas modelo p-1531 (solicito informacion)



## ivanelectr22 (May 3, 2012)

Hola gente que tal? esta es la segunda vez que pregunto algo jaja espero no sea mucha molestia

Paso a contarles, vi este woofer "muy barato" (hay que repararlo) y quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea de si vale la pena o no, ya que eh buscado datos pero sin tener suerte, solo se que es de 8 ohms y fabricado en USA. DESDE YA GRACIAS


----------



## nachoti (May 3, 2012)

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> Hola gente que tal? esta es la segunda vez que pregunto algo jaja espero no sea mucha molestia
> 
> Paso a contarles, vi este woofer "muy barato" (hay que repararlo) y quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea de si vale la pena o no, ya que eh buscado datos pero sin tener suerte, solo se que es de 8 ohms y fabricado en USA. DESDE YA GRACIAS




Pues te comento, 

Gemini no es ni mucho menos, la panacea en parlantes... y si está para reparar, peor aún. Recuerda que lo barato sale CARO.

Saludos,


----------

